# Whippet size?



## PaddyMonty (8 May 2009)

I've recently bought a whippet pup which was definitely the runt of the litter.  She seems to be growing extremely fast and was wondering what the normal height of a whippet would be.  Breeder wasn't sure if she would make full height.
Some pics of her at 17 weeks, she's twice the size now


----------



## BigRed (8 May 2009)

She is very, very pretty.  I have 2 whippets, at one time I had 5.  Mine all vary in height.  Unless you want to show her, I wouldn't worry too much how tall she is.  I like them small and if you wanted to race her, the smaller and lighter she is the more head start she gets as they handicap by weight.

The official breed standard says: Desirable height: dogs: 47-51 cms (181/2-20 ins); bitches: 44-47 cms (171/2-181/2 ins).

I think some of the show dogs are too tall (for my liking).


----------



## PaddyMonty (8 May 2009)

Thanks,
No intention of showing her, just my little shadow.


----------



## BigRed (8 May 2009)

They are the most fantastic companion dogs ever.  If you want  have some fun take her lure coursing, or racing, the dogs absolutely love it.

Out of interest, what is her breeding ?


----------



## PaddyMonty (8 May 2009)

No idea about her breeding (not KC reg).  I didn't ask as I just wanted a whippet  
	
	
		
		
	


	





How do I find out about whippet racing.  I pity the poor bunnies at the yard.  They are going to have  a hard time once she matures


----------



## Nailed (8 May 2009)

My whippet is huge.. way to big to ever be considered for the show ring, And funily enough.. he was the runt of the litter.

Lou x


----------



## BigRed (8 May 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way... If she isn't KC registered than you can only enter her as a lurcher because strictly speaking she isn't a pure whippet without that little piece of paper.  There is a very formal Whippet Racing Club, but she can't enter there because again, that is only for pedigree whippets.

We used to do lure coursing which was for any of the gaze/sight hounds - so greyhounds, whippets, basenji's, ridgebacks, pharoah hounds, salukis and afghan hounds. http://www.lurecoursing.org.uk/

They often let lurchers in too, the dogs race in pairs.

You can still have a lot of fun in lurcher races and lurcher lure coursing, try googling and I am sure you will find some clubs where you can take her.


----------



## dawn1111 (8 May 2009)

She is a very pretty girl,love her colour and markings.Ihave nine whippets,they all vary in sizes,four of them i do a bit of showing with.
Did the breeder say why they are not registered?


----------



## haycroft (8 May 2009)

shes lovely...i suppose the average size whippet is about 19 inch give and take an inch, but they do come in all shapes and sizes

racing ones seem to be lighter build(but you can get them up to 32lb plus) showing ones are 21 inch or under and are more covered than the racing ones
working/coursing ones tend to be more muscled and if entered in coursing event must be 21inch or under
But this is a rough guide

im sure you'l have lots of fun with her


----------

